# Waterloo, Ontario



## Kain (Jun 10, 2005)

I've been looking for a regularly-meeting support group in Waterloo, and haven't really found much.

I was thinking, therefore, that an informal regular gathering (I'm thinking something mostly unstructured - just a place where everyone understands everyone else and a safe place to practice social skills) in Waterloo would be really useful. If anyone is interested, or knows of something that I've missed, let me know.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

id gladly go if there was one.


----------

